# Kinda a rant?



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Is anyone familiar with the Basement Rat Rescue? https://m.facebook.com/Basement-Rat-Rescue-638655886276670/

I'm in a frustrating situation. BRR had posted many raffels in the past and everyone I spoke to had only good things to say, including people on other rat forums and Facebook groups. So... I entered a raffel. I figured it would go to a good cause if I didnt win and if I did my rats would have some awesome fun. Well I won gave my address and waited. After a month I checked in and asked if it had been sent. No response we, no "sorry I mailed it later than expected" nothing. Sigh. I want to believe it's all a mixup but the post announcing that I won has disappeared and the person isn't answering any of my attempts to contact her. So frustrating!!!


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Shoot, I'm sorry this is happening to you. I looked at the link you have and I don't see a Raffle posted unless they took it down or it was posted elsewhere. Things come up in people's lives, and I'm hoping they aren't snubbing you out of laziness, malice, or whatever reason. Maybe they've gone through a rough patch as soon as the raffle ended. 

After you had won did they contact you directly? 

To share an experience I had. Once I won a scholarship in High School that I didn't enter to win, but a teacher had entered for me. It was really cool, however after all the excitement I hadn't gotten the check in the mail or through my teacher. I had to track down the person through many teachers, and after a half year later found out who it was. They were surprised that the school didn't have their information readily available. I think it was better this way because I got to meet the kind person who was funding my education.

Maybe you can see if you can get someone who knows them to ask them what's up?

What I'm hoping in your case is that something got mixed up, and that they'll get back to you.


----------



## Sazzy (Mar 2, 2016)

Unfortunately, some people out there have good intentions, but that's all they are... Intentions. And when it comes time to have to follow through, perhaps they don't have the means or the desire any more, which is extremely unfair to the participants.Sorry about the disappointment!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I would email them again. Each time rescues have raffles things get slow, really slow. It takes lots of time for them to lack stuff, ship them...there is often only 1 person doing all of that and of course the rats take tons of time to take care of. There might have been a mixed up of some kind. I would email them again, or leave a message on your Facebook page.


----------

